# Charlie Ward



## MAVSFAN (Jun 12, 2002)

What are the Knicks fans opinions on Charlie Ward? I ask this because of the rumored trade that has him going to Dallas along with Kurt Thomas for Nick Van Exel.

This is the same Charlie Ward that won the Heisman Trophy at Florida State as a FOOTBALL player.

IMO, he made the right decision playing in the NBA. At least he is still playing as a pro (unlike Andre Ware).


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Charlie Ward has his moments. I wish he would be aggressive on offense more and look for his shot more. He has a good outside shot and can hit the 3. He is excellent at finishing his drives to the goal. He just goes through long periods of never looking for his shot. He is a serviceable backup and a decent emergency starting PG.


----------



## BreakYaAnkles10 (Jun 11, 2002)

I personally don't want NVE on this team. But Charlie...I'd rather have him then Howard Eisley is all I gotta say. Sadly, we have both of them.


----------



## The Phoenix (Jul 12, 2002)

NVE is risky. I do like Ward.......he has more moments than Eisley, who for some reason, just cant shoot. Plus you could tell that Charlie was a 'Van Gundy' type player


----------



## Dr. J (Jul 12, 2002)

The main problem with Ward is his knees. Actually his contract, and his streaky shooting, his holier than thou preachiness, and his lack of aggressivenes. Sorry, his main problems are..

He is ok. THe Knicks went to the Finals with him as the starting PG. He is a decent defender (takes a lot of charges), can hit the open standing 3 pointer,and does finish well. 

I would prefer the Knicks to keep him rather than trade him and Thomas. We need to use the exemption on a center and really need Thomas to play 25-30 minutes backup and as insurance against McDyess.


----------



## The Phoenix (Jul 12, 2002)

Yeah, and I think becuz of the on again off again PG PT situation went on last season Charlie's stats and effectiveness went down understandably from that. IF we dont get a PG (i hope we dont and just concentrate on a center or 2), i could see Ward starting over Williams at first.


----------

